# The best setup for $500 dollars??



## ghostuss (Jan 19, 2004)

*The best setup for $1000 dollars??*

Hi ppl,

I am just wondering what is the best setup for a 96 nissan 240sx with around 500-600 dollar budget? Or should I spend a little more? Not including the installs fees right now. Any input would be greatly appreciated 

edit: maybe around $1000 if I have to... 

Edit: ok now the setup would be 

Alpine CDA-9827 -HU :
Focal 165v2- Speaker : 
Avionixx 400.2 X2 amp/sub,amp, 
EDesigns e12k.14 subs

around 800-900 dollars and I would be installing them by myself


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Wow, are you looking for speakers/amps/subs/wiring kits all for 500$? If so then u better start saving, you wont get anything half decent for less then a grand IMO.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

you want everything for $500?
damn, you can pick any 2 pieces of my system and they're over $500 together, and mine is nowhere near the best.


----------



## ghostuss (Jan 19, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> you want everything for $500?
> damn, you can pick any 2 pieces of my system and they're over $500 together, and mine is nowhere near the best.


For reals? Cause I was looking around the web and things are not that expensive... Anyway just tell me the best bang for the buck models and I will get them. I have the money just that I am not planning on spending THAT much on it, but if I have to, in order to get good quality stuff then I will open up my wallet.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

$500 won't get you much. You can prolly get a decient set of mids and highs all around, that's about it. 

BTW, I'm assuming you're talking about retail prices, b/c hookups and used parts kinda change the pricing. Including the Infinity Perfect sub I'm gonna have soon, I got about $2000+ worth of audio equipment in my car (2 amps, 6 speakers, sub, box, HU, and about $100 worth of wiring and fuses). All together I prolly paid just over $1000


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ghostuss said:


> For reals? Cause I was looking around the web and things are not that expensive... Anyway just tell me the best bang for the buck models and I will get them. I have the money just that I am not planning on spending THAT much on it, but if I have to, in order to get good quality stuff then I will open up my wallet.


Without worrying about the best of the best, if you want a system you won't regret, jus stay away from crap brands like Sony, kicker, baja, and pretty much anything you would see at a wal-mart or best buy. Retail stores are somewhat of a rip unless there's a good deal going on.

One thing to know about anything you set out to buy. Whether it's performance mods, cosmetic mods, or audio, don't jus go around and buy the first good lookin thing u see. Educate yourself, know what you want it to sound like (SQ or blastin SPL), know what people have to say about the parts and then you will know what you can afford.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

ghostuss said:


> For reals? Cause I was looking around the web and things are not that expensive... Anyway just tell me the best bang for the buck models and I will get them. I have the money just that I am not planning on spending THAT much on it, but if I have to, in order to get good quality stuff then I will open up my wallet.



Just a decent headunit and a single pair of good speakers is almost $500 with shipping. Then you add in a sub, 2 amps, and another set of speakers (if you want rear fill) and the price climbs fast.

I would look at a low level pioneer headunit, maybe some infinity reference or cdt classic components in front, an 80x2 amp, edesigns 12kx and a 400x1 amp. That will probably be the best system you could get for cheap, but it will still be over $500.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

well, you can eliminate the amp if u use the internal amp of the HU

also, if you don't want sub(s), then that's another thing off your list. If you want a basic setup: new HU, mids/highs with a good range, this is a different story. Not everyone puts a sub in.

For a nice HU with a good internal amp, you're lookin at 2-300+ and for 4 good speakers (6 if the fronts are components) all around, about $400-500+.


----------



## ghostuss (Jan 19, 2004)

1997 GA16DE said:


> well, you can eliminate the amp if u use the internal amp of the HU
> 
> also, if you don't want sub(s), then that's another thing off your list. If you want a basic setup: new HU, mids/highs with a good range, this is a different story. Not everyone puts a sub in.
> 
> For a nice HU with a good internal amp, you're lookin at 2-300+ and for 4 good speakers (6 if the fronts are components) all around, about $400-500+.


you guys are scaring me :jawdrop:


----------



## ghostuss (Jan 19, 2004)

1997 GA16DE said:


> Without worrying about the best of the best, if you want a system you won't regret, jus stay away from crap brands like Sony, kicker, baja, and pretty much anything you would see at a wal-mart or best buy. Retail stores are somewhat of a rip unless there's a good deal going on.
> 
> One thing to know about anything you set out to buy. Whether it's performance mods, cosmetic mods, or audio, don't jus go around and buy the first good lookin thing u see. Educate yourself, know what you want it to sound like (SQ or blastin SPL), know what people have to say about the parts and then you will know what you can afford.


very helpful thanks a bunch. :cheers:


----------



## ghostuss (Jan 19, 2004)

ghostuss said:


> very helpful thanks a bunch. :cheers:


Can you guys design a setup for around 1000 for me? Once I get the name and model of parts I will start shopping for them  . I have being looking for a couple days now but all the brand and model is really confusing me :wtf: :fluffy:

edit: I will probably get the used if I can find them, if really can't find them then I will have to get it from store.


----------



## ghostuss (Jan 19, 2004)

ghostuss said:


> Can you guys design a setup for around 1000 for me? Once I get the name and model of parts I will start shopping for them  . I have being looking for a couple days now but all the brand and model is really confusing me :wtf: :fluffy:
> 
> edit: I will probably get the used if I can find them, if really can't find them then I will have to get it from store.


edit: I am thinking of getting 4 speakers with sub and HU w/ amp or something close.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

1997 GA16DE said:


> well, you can eliminate the amp if u use the internal amp of the HU
> 
> also, if you don't want sub(s), then that's another thing off your list. If you want a basic setup: new HU, mids/highs with a good range, this is a different story. Not everyone puts a sub in.
> 
> For a nice HU with a good internal amp, you're lookin at 2-300+ and for 4 good speakers (6 if the fronts are components) all around, about $400-500+.



Running 2 speakers off of an external amp will sound WAY better than 4 speakers off the headunit and it will be around the same price, this is a no brainer.


----------



## ghostuss (Jan 19, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> Running 2 speakers off of an external amp will sound WAY better than 4 speakers off the headunit and it will be around the same price, this is a no brainer.


you are talking about amps with crossovers right?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

amps don't have crossovers, but 99% of them have high and lowpass filters if that's what you're talking about

give a couple mins and I'll post the setup I'd do for ~$1000 if I was building a new system


----------



## ghostuss (Jan 19, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> amps don't have crossovers, but 99% of them have high and lowpass filters if that's what you're talking about
> 
> give a couple mins and I'll post the setup I'd do for ~$1000 if I was building a new system


Thx ^_^


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

For a full system, you're going to need a headunit, atleast one pair of speakers, an amp, sub, sub amp, wiring
If it were me, this is what I'd do:
headunit: Alpine CDA-9827 - $200 ebay
front speakers: Focal 165v2 or JL XR650-CSI - $210 ebay
amp: Avionixx 400.2 - $185, DEI Viper 400.2 - $170, or a Soundstream RUB500-2 - $165
sub: EDesigns e12k.14 - $135
sub amp: any of the 3 listed above

Total: $875-915 depending on amp choice plus wiring and shipping
Obviously you don't have to get any of these from the places I linked to, I just linked you to them so you could see what I'm talking about and get the price there.


----------



## ghostuss (Jan 19, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> For a full system, you're going to need a headunit, atleast one pair of speakers, an amp, sub, sub amp, wiring
> If it were me, this is what I'd do:
> headunit: Alpine CDA-9827 - $200 ebay
> front speakers: Focal 165v2 or JL XR650-CSI - $210 ebay
> ...


Nice, I am taking notes here  Man I think i took more notes here than in class


----------



## ghostuss (Jan 19, 2004)

ghostuss said:


> Nice, I am taking notes here  Man I think i took more notes here than in class


you know these are any good amps? someone selling this for 85 bucks or less at my area.

http://www.ultimate-sounds.com/boss/c700.htm


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Boss is ULTIMATE crap, seriously...stay far far away from them


----------



## ghostuss (Jan 19, 2004)

front speakers: Focal 165v2 or JL XR650-CSI - $210 ebay


you know for the front speakers? These are just 1 speaker right?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

don't really know what you're asking...
you would mount the mid in the stock location and then you find a place to put the tweeter. I have mine in the door panel right next to the mid, some people put them in the A-pillar, it's really up to you. If you want anything that sounds decent you pretty much need a set of components (separate mid and tweet) in the front, so you kind-of _have_ to find a place to put the tweeter. If this isn't what you're talking about then just ignore me, not much sleep + early classes = an incoherent adam


----------



## ghostuss (Jan 19, 2004)

you think it's a good idea to get the HU, front speakers and amps / subs amps first then get subs for later when I can spend more? Or should I get everything and throw all them in the same time? Like is it easier on the wiring?


----------



## ghostuss (Jan 19, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> don't really know what you're asking...
> you would mount the mid in the stock location and then you find a place to put the tweeter. I have mine in the door panel right next to the mid, some people put them in the A-pillar, it's really up to you. If you want anything that sounds decent you pretty much need a set of components (separate mid and tweet) in the front, so you kind-of _have_ to find a place to put the tweeter. If this isn't what you're talking about then just ignore me, not much sleep + early classes = an incoherent adam


So for 200 it's 1 front speaker and 1 tweeter? darn I was gonna get 4 speaker... If I want to do that I need to hold off on the subs ...


----------



## ghostuss (Jan 19, 2004)

ghostuss said:


> So for 200 it's 1 front speaker and 1 tweeter? darn I was gonna get 4 speaker... If I want to do that I need to hold off on the subs ...


maybe we should just chat in private msg or something, since we are the only ppl talking


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

haha, yeah

that's a set of speakers, so you get 2 mids, 2 tweets, and 2 crossovers
No need for rear speakers really, they just add to the cost of your system and don't do a damn thing


----------



## ghostuss (Jan 19, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> haha, yeah
> 
> that's a set of speakers, so you get 2 mids, 2 tweets, and 2 crossovers
> No need for rear speakers really, they just add to the cost of your system and don't do a damn thing


I pmed you, did you get it?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

this is from a PM, I wanted to post it here for opinions and such:


ghostuss said:


> Do you know exact models are good? Like I wouldl ike good sound quaility with some bass but not too much. Hmm I am think 2amp with 4 speakers, 1 sub then maybe a equalizer and HU ?? THanks a bunch for the help. :cheers:


For speakers, I'm not the best to judge b/c I've only been able to sit down and listen to my stock speakers and my current Boston Accoustics. Here's what I know about mid-range speakers: MBQuatrz are supposed to be the best of the best, but only the higher end models. They are very expensive speakers, so I would assume to be out of your (or most people's) price range. What I recommend personally would either be Boston Accoustics, JL audio, or Infinity. I've never heard JL audio speakers before or heard of many personal reviews, but I know they are quality. Infinities are supposed to be awesome (kappa series), but I've heard they really lack in the mid bass. A sub is necessary with them b/c there is no bass in them. My top recommendation to you would be the same ones I got. I have Boston Accoustics RC620 Components (front) and FX6 Coax (rear). The fronts have seperate mountable tweeters. IMO, the tweeters aren't as harsh as some I've heard, there is also good mid-bass from the woofers. A good full range speaker and I am very happy with them.

As for amp choice. I think you're good with almost anything, jus stay away from sony, audiobahn (new audiobahn), and kicker amps. I have a JL 300.4 powering my mids, it's 85w x 4 @4ohm. JLs are really, really good amps, I got mine used b/c it's the only way I could afford it. If you consider getting one, I would try ebay b/c I believe this one runs around $4-600 new (not sure exactly).

Finally, subs. I hate big bass, nothing but trunk rattling, showing off to the 40y.o. in the civic next to you. Subs are important, but only to achieve a full spectrum of sound, not to blast the trunk lid off. My favorite brands are Xtant, Infinity Kappa or Infinity Perfect, Eclipse, and JL Audio (in respective order; Xtant being my pick). These are mostly good for all around SQ with good power. I'm only putting 1 12" in my car, it's prolly the best choice for you if your on a budget.

BTW, always check the classifieds of internet forums (like nissanforums) there are always people selling stuff on here. There's also a guy that sells alot of audio stuff wholesale (I bought my JL amp from him). He's on here, but I forgot his name, he'll hook u up and he's trustworthy.

~justin


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Oh, I forgot to mention in the PM, I would go with an Alpine HU, it has plenty of EQ settings built in. An external EQ is a bit much IMO.

and in comment to sr20demon before:
using an external amp rather than an internal amp is better, but definately not as cost effective.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

1997 GA16DE said:


> Oh, I forgot to mention in the PM, I would go with an Alpine HU, it has plenty of EQ settings built in. An external EQ is a bit much IMO.
> 
> and in comment to sr20demon before:
> using an external amp rather than an internal amp is better, but definately not as cost effective.



What I'm saying is for the same price you can have 2 speakers and an external amp, or 4 speakers off of the headunit. The 2 speaker/amp combo will sound over 10x better in all aspects, so it's the obvious choice.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

sr20dem0n said:


> What I'm saying is for the same price you can have 2 speakers and an external amp, or 4 speakers off of the headunit. The 2 speaker/amp combo will sound over 10x better in all aspects, so it's the obvious choice.


why just 2 speakers? that's really ghetto. Run all 4 speakers from the HU, or get a 4CH amp and 4 speakers.

It's the same mentality as, "I'll buy and install 2 rims now and I'll buy the other 2 later when I have more money."


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

not exactly, I hate rear speakers
they ruin the soundstage, pulling it to the back of the car. They're also normally the weakest link and they crap out before the front speakers, meaning you have to fade towards the front of the car. By this time you can't even hear the rear speakers anymore, so what's the point in having them?

They're distracting and they don't sound good, they also almost kill the stereo effect because everything just hits you at all angles instead of just the R and L. Go to any major car audio forum and you'll find probably 75% of the people there don't have rear speakers.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

sr20dem0n said:


> not exactly, I hate rear speakers
> they ruin the soundstage, pulling it to the back of the car. They're also normally the weakest link and they crap out before the front speakers, meaning you have to fade towards the front of the car. By this time you can't even hear the rear speakers anymore, so what's the point in having them?
> 
> They're distracting and they don't sound good, they also almost kill the stereo effect because everything just hits you at all angles instead of just the R and L. Go to any major car audio forum and you'll find probably 75% of the people there don't have rear speakers.


It's all about staging. I like the sound comming from all around. If you're gonna go that crazy, you may as well put the subs up front.


----------



## ghostuss (Jan 19, 2004)

1997 GA16DE said:


> It's all about staging. I like the sound comming from all around. If you're gonna go that crazy, you may as well put the subs up front.


I think he would if he got the room


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

ghostuss said:


> I think he would if he got the room



haha, probably
then again bass is omnidirectional, it doesn't matter where it comes from because you can never pinpoint the source

And "the sound comming from all around" is not staging in the slightest interpretation of the word, that's just putting a lot of speakers in a car facing anywhere they want and letting them play.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

sr20dem0n said:


> haha, probably
> 
> then again bass is omnidirectional, it doesn't matter where it comes from because you can never pinpoint the source


therefore, explaining the reason staging is important. Put a set of good (but mild) tweeters up front and the sound will always sound like it's coming from in front of you.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

not if you have directional frequencies coming from behind you (directional = anything above ~70Hz)


----------



## ghostuss (Jan 19, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> not if you have directional frequencies coming from behind you (directional = anything above ~70Hz)


oh god this is getting Very Very... ConFsuing "sign"


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I tend to do that


----------



## Chicago Tony (Apr 15, 2003)

1997 GA16DE said:


> Without worrying about the best of the best, if you want a system you won't regret, jus stay away from crap brands like Sony, kicker, baja, and pretty much anything you would see at a wal-mart or best buy. Retail stores are somewhat of a rip unless there's a good deal going on.
> 
> One thing to know about anything you set out to buy. Whether it's performance mods, cosmetic mods, or audio, don't jus go around and buy the first good lookin thing u see. Educate yourself, know what you want it to sound like (SQ or blastin SPL), know what people have to say about the parts and then you will know what you can afford.


Not to start an argurment with you. Why would you call Kicker a crap brand?
Kicker is no where close to being considered crap. Go over to Termpro .com in the spl forums and tell them Kicker is crap. And by the way you will never see Kicker in Best Buy, Circut City or Walmart.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

someone should make a thread KICKER VS ALL! it should be interesting... 

KICKER LIVIN LOUD!


----------



## Chicago Tony (Apr 15, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> someone should make a thread KICKER VS ALL! it should be interesting...
> 
> KICKER LIVIN LOUD!


I am not saying Kicker is the best out there but should not be ranked with baja, pyramid and that stuff. I am just saying they are no where near the bottom.


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Chicago Tony said:


> Not to start an argurment with you. Why would you call Kicker a crap brand?
> Kicker is no where close to being considered crap. Go over to Termpro .com in the spl forums and tell them Kicker is crap. And by the way you will never see Kicker in Best Buy, Circut City or Walmart.



Yea bro, I tried...Im running 2 L5's with an 800 and I will put them up against any 12" out there in the same price range for SPL...comparing Kicker to an W7, yea they suck...comapring them to the sony and saying they are jus as bad is jus ignorant...We already had this argument in another thread, worthless...haha


----------



## Chicago Tony (Apr 15, 2003)

Russia said:


> Yea bro, I tried...Im running 2 L5's with an 800 and I will put them up against any 12" out there in the same price range for SPL...comparing Kicker to an W7, yea they suck...comapring them to the sony and saying they are jus as bad is jus ignorant...We already had this argument in another thread, worthless...haha


Hey Russia, We must be the only Kicker guys in this forum. By the way thats a killer setup you have. Must pound like crazy.
Here is a pic of my setup if you want to see. Its simple but gets the job done.

http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/429284/2


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

naw dude, i was agreeing with you. i got 2 L5's like Russia  powerd by a JBL BP1200.1

i think kicker is bad ass. i'm into SPL and could care less about SQ. and kicker gets the job done with the SPL. people don't like the squares but the squares are wut makes kicker bad ass... the area of a 12" square is bigger then that of a 12" circle... which means we got the bigger subs


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Chicago Tony said:


> Hey Russia, We must be the only Kicker guys in this forum. By the way thats a killer setup you have. Must pound like crazy.
> Here is a pic of my setup if you want to see. Its simple but gets the job done.
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/429284/2



Niceee...thats a sweet setup, Im sure the L7 hits like hell. I need to get a better amp for my subs, Im underpowering them 100 watts a piece to what they can take...They still hit like hell tho, Kicker is a great brand for SPL and I think the only reason the guys that are against it are saying what they are saying is because they have never heard it, and they heard someone say it sucks and they are jus following along.


----------

